# Anyone have experience with blackheads?



## Crazy4Cresteds (Aug 13, 2013)

I have a Chinese crested that is having a lot of trouble with blackheads. He is the second crested I've owned but my first hairless. I have been using an exfoliating scrub once a week before I use an oatmeal shampoo. It makes his skin feel so soft and it does help some but he has bad ones on the back of his neck, maybe from his collar so I quit leaving a collar on him unless we are going for a walk. I have also been using witch hazel on the back of his neck and the worst areas which seems to help dry up the ones he has and expel the blackheads but then more just come right back! He is on a good food, grain free, lamb and rice so I need to find something to get them under control and keep it that way. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## SaffronTea (Jun 4, 2013)

Have you tried a blackhead extraction tool? I've never had a dog with blackheads, but I have them pretty bad myself. Have you considered an all natural blackhead mask? http://www.livestrong.com/article/196333-homemade-facial-mask-for-blackheads/

Also! Try an egg white mask. Separate the whites of the egg from the yolk, then blend the yolk until they are soft and frothy, then put them on the dog where there are blackheads and leave on for, like, 20 minutes. It may be HARD to get the dog to leave it alone, but if you use something safe it won't be so bad if they lick it off.

Blackheads are hard... can try using human face soap and such specifically for blackheads. I also found this: http://www.ehow.com/how_6869252_do-rid-acne-chihuahua-dog_.html which is specifically about blackheads and acne on dogs. Hopefully will help out!


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

If he's eating a Lamb & Rice formula, then the food isn't grain free. I don't think there's anything wrong with feeding grain-inclusive, just don't want you to think you're feeding grain free if you're not!

Too bad they don't make Biore strips for dogs.


----------



## wishiwas (Mar 3, 2008)

Pure Paws makes a line of products just for hairless dogs. Might be worth a try.


----------



## MafiaPrincess (Jul 1, 2009)

Clarisonic mia, different food and coconut oil.

Arson had a ton of blackheads. A blackhead extractor doesn't work very well. If a crested is having a blackhead issue it's way too many to be poking and prodding with it. And unless they are ready to roll out it seems to be painful to most of them. Most crestie folk find the breed has a load of allergy issues, and grain free or raw seems to help their skin as well.

I clairisonic Arson once a week, and massage him with coconut oil after. He's gone from blackhead coated to pretty good skin in a short period of time.


----------

